# Final Roster Cuts



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So Dionte Christmas(minor surprise) and Jamar Smith(no surprise) were cut prior to last night's game with the Nets, bringing the roster to 16. Kurz, Downs, and Kris Joseph are all competing for two spots if you assume(and I do) that Collins and Darko are both heading into the regular season as Celtics. 

Personally, I don't see a spot for Downs or Kurz, and wouldn't be surprised to see both let go to open up a spot for a backup point guard, which is desperately needed. Technically Terry and Bradley can both play the point, but they're currently the 1-2 punch at shooting guard. I've heard the Celtics being connected with Derek Fisher, but I don't think that he's anything more than a guy you park in the corner at this point. I honestly don't know of any better options out there, short of dragging Dooling out of retirement. Any ideas? 

......I sure wish Nate were still here....


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see the guard rotation as Rondo-Bradley-Terry-Lee. There's enough point guard play in there to get them buy, I think. Back-up PG is a big need for this team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Technically Terry and Bradley can both play the point, but they're currently the 1-2 punch at shooting guard.





RollWithEm said:


> Back-up PG is a big need for this team.


The Celtics didn't just give Courtney Lee 4/22 to wave a white towel from the bench. He was brought here to be the starting SG. Terry is the backup PG/SG and Bradley the fourth guard to tutor under Terry barring a midseason trade. Terry is a former starting PG that's spent the last several years as Dallas' backup PG/SG. They're fine.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Also, the rumour on Christmas is that he had an overseas offer for a lot more than the NBA minimum that Boston was paying him and that the Celtics let him out of the deal as a favour to his agent.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics didn't just give Courtney Lee 4/22 to wave a white towel from the bench. He was brought here to be the starting SG. Terry is the backup PG/SG and Bradley the fourth guard to tutor under Terry barring a midseason trade. Terry is a former starting PG that's spent the last several years as Dallas' backup PG/SG. They're fine.


While this is all true and I see things panning out much the way you do, it wouldn't hurt to have a Carlos Arroyo type at the end of the bench. Bradley, Lee, and Terry all have, to some degree, point guard skills, but the only true PG on this roster is Rondo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Terry's been a starting and backup PG for years. The only way this becomes an issue is if Rondo goes down before Bradley returns, because then they wouldn't have a backup. But other than that they're fine.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I see the guard rotation as Rondo-Bradley-Terry-Lee. There's enough point guard play in there to get them buy, I think. Back-up PG is a big need for this team.


Wow. That was dumb. I thought I typed: Back-up PG is *NOT* a big need for this team. The whole point I was making makes no sense like it is written. Sorry for that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics didn't just give Courtney Lee 4/22 to wave a white towel from the bench. He was brought here to be the starting SG. Terry is the backup PG/SG and Bradley the fourth guard to tutor under Terry barring a midseason trade. Terry is a former starting PG that's spent the last several years as Dallas' backup PG/SG. They're fine.


When he's healthy, Bradley's better than Lee, and I also see Lee getting time at small forward when Pierce isn't in. You can get by with that four-man guard rotation, but Bradley and Terry are both much better when they're playing off the ball, and I'd rather have a second full-time point guard than Kurz as the fifth center or Downs as the seventh guy trying to get time at the 2/3.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> When he's healthy, Bradley's better than Lee, and I also see Lee getting time at small forward when Pierce isn't in. You can get by with that four-man guard rotation, but Bradley and Terry are both much better when they're playing off the ball, and I'd rather have a second full-time point guard than Kurz as the fifth center or Downs as the seventh guy trying to get time at the 2/3.


Bradley isn't the shooter that Lee is, and is really undersized as a starting 2 guard, putting him at a disadvantage in several matchups. His biggest asset, however, wasn't his defense at the SG spot, it was his defense at the point, which gave Boston the luxury of hiding Rondo defensively on those nights that they were facing the Chris Pauls, Deron Williams, Kyrie Irvings, etc. of the NBA. Lee is pretty good defending the 1, as well, maybe not as good as Bradley, but the difference isn't _that_ dramatic. Anyway, in the grand scheme of things, Bradley's highest/best use is going to be in Terry's role of 1/2 guard, while Lee's best usage is as a SG as he's a little undersized to spend much time at the 3.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Aside from the odd 6'7"+ shooting guard, Bradley does a great job at defending both guard spots. I agree that Lee's undersized as a 3, but certain matchups are going to necessitate him playing there - the only natural 3's on the roster are Pierce and Joseph(if he makes it). There are going to be guys simply too quick for Jeff Green to defend. Keep in mind that I'm talking about the last spot on the roster, Rondo/Lee/Terry/Bradley are going to be the top four guards regardless. I want a second natural point guard instead of Kurz or Downs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The fifth guard is likely to be Leandro Barbosa (if the rumours are to be believed). You don't need a "pure point guard" as a backup. Combo guards are fine. The Celtics have so many players that can handle & pass that a second guy to dribble endlessly is unnecessary.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Barbosa is a pretty damned good 5th guard. They will be more than fine at the guard spots.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If the fifth guy is Barbosa I will be very happy and will make no more noise about wanting a playmaker.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This might be the harbinger for a mid-season Josh Smith deal (I'm assuming that Barbosa is a bi-annual exception signing). Payroll wise it would have been difficult to trade for Smith because they needed to use Green as part of any offer and that contract would have made everyone leery. Doing the deal without Green required Boston to deal either Lee or Bradley to make the numbers work. But now Bass, Barbosa and the rookies make the requisite coin, so something like Bass & Sullinger to Cleveland for draft picks and then everything going to Atlanta for Smith works (assuming that Smith signs an extension and spreads the trade kicker out over the course of it).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pretty good idea. Replacing Bass in the line-up with Josh would make this team nastier and give Rondo a true running mate. Atlanta would be looking for a package of picks and cap relief. That trade actually sounds relatively plausible in Atlanta got a little bit more in the deal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I've changed my tune on Josh Smith. I still hate that he falls in love with his jumpshot, but he's become less of a headcase as he's matured, he gets along very well with Rondo, and throwing him at the four turns them into a fantastic defensive team. I have my doubts that it happens, but I'm more than fine with him being our top trade target.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They do need to replace Keyon Dooling (aka the Rondo Whisperer). Smith gets a bad reputation because Atlanta _needs_ him to score, and he's not that guy. In Boston it's not a problem as opponents aren't going to able to focus on him, and there will be a lot of transition offense (where he excels) here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> there will be a lot of transition offense (where he excels) here.


That's the key point. With Rondo, Bradley, and now Lee in the backcourt and with the potential signing of the Brazilian blur, Josh would fit in perfectly with their improved transition attack. It won't just be Rondo trying to finish contested lay-ups or dribbling up hard and then waiting for trailers to cross halfcourt on the break anymore.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

So Barbosa signed with the Celtics, furthering the cluster**** at the guard spot. 

Can't hurt to have him though, especially if there's a move made around the deadline for JSmoove


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Barbosa it is. I'm now fine with the guard rotation.


----------

